# Para identificar Circuitos Integrados.



## Hamlet (Abr 6, 2009)

Tengo varios CI y no tengo idea de donde hallar sus datasheet o manual.
He probado todas las tecnicas del foro incluso entre donde hay un tema para identificar fabricantes.
Pero los Ci que tengo no aparecen. Los he buscado en alldatasheet y nada.

Unos empiezan con RAYCxxxx y luego un código  74LSxxxN
Las x indican digitos del 0 - 9 por ejemplo tengo el RAYC7846  74LS366N y el RAYC7835  74LS122N,....

Los otros empiezan con RCAxxxx y luego CD40xxxBE
Por ejemplo tengo el RCA849 CD4010BE, el RCA014 CD4002BE,....

Alguien por fa que me indique donde puedo obtener los datasheet, sino no tendre idea de para que se usan.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 6, 2009)

los 74XXxxx prueba a buscar solo eso , te sorprenderas
los 40xx prueba a buscar solo eso, ahora no te sorprendera verdad...

Saludos


----------



## Traviato (Abr 6, 2009)

Los nombres buenos son los 74LSxx que son TTL y CD40xx que son CMOS. Son los que tienes que buscar, por ejemplo, aquí: 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
Olvidate de RAYCxxxx y RCAxxxx.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola alguien podría indicarme que es lo que hace este CI .
Ver el archivo adjunto TC4020BP CONTADOR.pdf
Estoy intentando hacer un contador, y encontré este CI, pero no sé si su salida es en binario, contador de décadas como el CD4017, porque no hay Q2,Q3, . Etc..
Agradecería información.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola alguien podría indicarme que es lo que hace este CI .
> Ver el archivo adjunto 29984
> Estoy intentando hacer un contador, y encontré este CI, pero no sé si su salida es en binario, contador de décadas como el CD4017, porque no hay Q2,Q3, . Etc..
> Agradecería información.
> Saludos.



TC4020B 14 Stage Ripple-Carry Binary Counter/Dividers
Divisor/contador binario de 14 etapas (2e14)

Es el mismo que el CD4020, similar al CD4060 y al CD4040

Cuenta/Divide por múltiplos exponenciales de 2 (2, 4, 8, 16, 32......)


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 2, 2010)

Vale, muchas gracias.
Es el circuito que necetaba para lo que quiero hacer.
Un saludo.


----------



## sammaael (Mar 2, 2010)

los integrados 74 son de la familia ttl 
el 74ls366 es un driver bus hex
el 74ls122 es RETRIG MONO MULTIVIB,14-PIN DIP
no es mucho pero ojala te sirva


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 2, 2010)

SAMMAAEL= Investigare lo que me comentaste, se agradece la información parece interesante.
MUCHAS GRACIAS.
Saludos.


----------

